# Classic Stallion Nominations



## txminipinto (Jul 19, 2010)

From now until November 2010, the Classic Sweepstakes Committee will be accepting nominations for the Classic Stallion Sweepstakes Auction! This is a great program that promotes the Classic Shetland and offers many the chance to obtain a breeding from a champion stallion that isn't normally offered at stud. THIS YEAR our sweepstakes foal crop will be competing for over $5700 in prize money! The largest pay back sweepstakes class EVER! Nominations are for the 2011 auction AND BREEDING SEASON for a resulting 2012 foal crop.

Information and nomination forms will be available at Congress.

Classic Sweepstakes Rules and Regulations


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Jul 19, 2010)

txminipinto said:


> From now until November 2010, the Classic Sweepstakes Committee will be accepting nominations for the Classic Stallion Sweepstakes Auction! This is a great program that promotes the Classic Shetland and offers many the chance to obtain a breeding from a champion stallion that isn't normally offered at stud. THIS YEAR our sweepstakes foal crop will be competing for over $5700 in prize money! The largest pay back sweepstakes class EVER! Nominations are for the 2011 auction AND BREEDING SEASON for a resulting 2012 foal crop.
> 
> Information and nomination forms will be available at Congress.
> 
> Classic Sweepstakes Rules and Regulations


I definitely will be bidding. Have beutiful mare looking for handsome stallion. Mare is my avatar. Any stallion interested? Also have a modern mare looking for a modern or mp stallion.


----------



## txminipinto (Jul 20, 2010)

Great Tina! I look forward to working with you on your bids! As far as the studs, I'm sure they're all interested!


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Jul 20, 2010)

Who will be nominating their stallions? Would like to start dreaming about that sweepstakes baby.


----------



## txminipinto (Jul 20, 2010)

Haven't gotten any officials yet but you can bet that Jason and Brenda Prince will nominate as well as myself! There will be others no doubt after this sweepstakes class has pinned!


----------

